# وداعا للهاتف اتصل الان من الانترنت مجانا



## مبرمج صح (9 أبريل 2008)

وداعا للهاتف اتصل الان من الانترنت مجانا

يمكنك الان انت تتحدث الي اقاربك الي اصدقائك في جميع انحاء العالم 

تعرف اكتر علي افضل ثلاث برامج للتحث مجانا علي مستوي العالم

اول برنامج معانا هو !!!!! " oovoo "

ما هو ooVoo؟
*ooVoo* هو التطور المنتظر في عالم اتصالات الإنترنت — طريقة غاية في السهولة لإجراء محادثات فيديو وجهاً لوجه مع الأصدقاء،
أو أفراد العائلة أو الزملاء، بصرف النظر عم مكان تواجدهم في أي مكان في العالم.
*ooVoo* سهل الاستخدام للغاية: سهل التحميل، سهل التثبيت، والأفضل من كل ذلك: فهو مجاني!
*ooVoo* هي الطريقة الجديدة للاتصال عبر الإنترنت: محادثات وجهاً لوجه أكثر تعبيراً وإيحاءاً تتم مباشرة في وجود جودة صوت وفيديو عالية،
وهي طريقة تجعل من الكلمات، أو البريد الإلكتروني أو الدردشة ضرباً من الماضي.

*ooVoo*...الآن في الإمكان







ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

تاني برنامج معانا هو !!!!! " voice call "

ما هو " voice call "

هو اتصال مجاني صوتي علي الهاتف مباشرة ولكن من الديال أب

البرنامج سريع وصوته نقي جدا لابعد الحدود

voice call.... الان في الامكان







ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

تالت برنامج معانا هو !!!!! " gizmo " 
ما هو " gizmo "

هذا البرنامج ماسنجر وايضا اتصال مباشر ومجاني يمكنك إضافة اصدقاء والتواصل علي طول معهم

gizmo ..... الان في الامكان








ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


لتحميل البرامج الثلاته مجانا من هذا الرابط يلا حمل واتصل 


Download​



وداعا للهاتف اتصل الان من الانترنت مجانا​


----------



## Coptic Man (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: وداعا للهاتف اتصل الان من الانترنت مجانا*

شكرا علي البرنامج

ربنا يعوضك ويباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: وداعا للهاتف اتصل الان من الانترنت مجانا*

*ميرسي قوي على البرامج*

*جاري تحميلها و تجربتها*​


----------



## ashrafhabashy (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: وداعا للهاتف اتصل الان من الانترنت مجانا*

الرب معكم وشكراا جزيلاا


----------



## بيترالخواجة (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: وداعا للهاتف اتصل الان من الانترنت مجانا*

شكرااااا


----------



## MARINSE (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: وداعا للهاتف اتصل الان من الانترنت مجانا*

شكرا جزيلا

روعة والله

تحياتي


----------



## لذيذ وخفيف (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: وداعا للهاتف اتصل الان من الانترنت مجانا*

*راااااااااااااااااااائع يا يا مان
وجارى التحميل*


----------



## challenger (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: وداعا للهاتف اتصل الان من الانترنت مجانا*







------------------------​


----------



## رامى كيرلس... (15 مايو 2008)

ممكن طريقة التشغيل ويبقى الف شكر ليك 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## s_h (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وداعا للهاتف اتصل الان من الانترنت مجانا*

*شكرا يا جميل 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## emy (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وداعا للهاتف اتصل الان من الانترنت مجانا*

_مرسى يا مبرمج صح  على تعبك_​


----------

